# Fulltone 18V vs 9V



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Have you tried both voltages. What your experience and how do they compare. Bring it on...


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I had a FD2 Custom Shop that I ran at 18 Volts (sounded way better - more presence, I don't know how to describe it). I since sold it (now I wish I had it back - go figure). Now I have an OCD but I've been running it at 9 Volts. I'll be trying it at 18 Volts soon enough.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Good idea on this thread btw. 

I definitely prefer the OCD's @ 18 volts, more "presence" is as good a way of describing it as anything I could come up with. The GT-500 already has lots of presence so I'm now wondering if dropping it back to 9 volts might work a bit better. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

davetcan: if you have the means, could I trouble you for an A/B clip of the GT-500 at 9V and at 18V? My gut feeling says there'll be more clean overhead on the boost. Not sure what it'll do to the overdrive side. I've thus far avoided investing in a PedalPower or DC Brick but now that I've got a GT-500 on it's way I may have to bite the bullet.

I have to admit I've passed by the PedalPower only because I don't want a big AC cable snaking out from my pedal board. I use a PedalSnake and it can run AC or DC down it's lines but only from a wall wart. The DC Brick looks like it uses a wall wart -- is that the case? That might work out. I'll have to add up my current draw. I have a sneaky suspicion I'm over it's 1A limit. I should just build my own...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

OK just did a taste test with the GT-500. Tone controls all set to 12 o'clock, drive about 2 o'clock and volume @ 9 o'clock. Into a '69 Bandmaster reverb set very clean at just below small club volume (wife is home). Started of @ 9 volts and really liked the tone, no need to adjust anything, volume was just about unity. Played a bunch of chords and a bit of lead, very nice.
Switched over to 18 volts without touching anything. BIG change in volume and BIG chance in brightness/presence (more of each). At the end of the day I prefer the 9 volt setting. I can dial in more treble but can't dial it out @ 18 volts, even with the treble rolled right off. It also makes the volume control a little more forgiving. Keep in mind this is just me playing in the basement, that may all change when I'm with the band again. I've used it only once in that context but it sounded very good in the mix @ 18 volts.

edit: this was using an LP Special DC with Wolfetone P90's btw.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

iaresee said:


> davetcan: if you have the means, could I trouble you for an A/B clip of the GT-500 at 9V and at 18V? My gut feeling says there'll be more clean overhead on the boost. Not sure what it'll do to the overdrive side. I've thus far avoided investing in a PedalPower or DC Brick but now that I've got a GT-500 on it's way I may have to bite the bullet.
> 
> I have to admit I've passed by the PedalPower only because I don't want a big AC cable snaking out from my pedal board. I use a PedalSnake and it can run AC or DC down it's lines but only from a wall wart. The DC Brick looks like it uses a wall wart -- is that the case? That might work out. I'll have to add up my current draw. I have a sneaky suspicion I'm over it's 1A limit. I should just build my own...


Never thought to check the boost side :smile: I'm sure the clean overhead statement is true, I'll play with it tomorrow. I could try the movie mode on my digital camera, not sure how well it will indicate the difference but it was very noticeable in the room.
The DC brick does run from a wall wart.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

davetcan said:


> *Good idea on this thread btw*.
> 
> I definitely prefer the OCD's @ 18 volts, more "presence" is as good a way of describing it as anything I could come up with. The GT-500 already has lots of presence so I'm now wondering if dropping it back to 9 volts might work a bit better. I'll keep you posted.


Thanks but I can't take credit for it - someone else's idea. I just took the mouse by the horns and made it happen. lol!

I have yet to try the OCD at 18 Volts with my DRRI. Hopefully this weekend.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

iaresee said:


> davetcan: if you have the means, could I trouble you for an A/B clip of the GT-500 at 9V and at 18V? My gut feeling says there'll be more clean overhead on the boost. Not sure what it'll do to the overdrive side. I've thus far avoided investing in a PedalPower or DC Brick but now that I've got a GT-500 on it's way I may have to bite the bullet.


OK just checked out the Boost side and frankly there was no noticeable difference in the amount of headroom available, if there was it was negligable. Again there's a volume increase but not as pronounced as on the Distortion side. Overall I'm going to stick with the 9v set up and see how I like it in the mix.
btw there's not a lot of perfectly clean headroom in either 9v or 18v. With the drive rolled completely off it still thickens up the sound similar to the Fatboost. This can be controlled somewhat with picking dynamics, gets quite hairy when you dig in. Sounds great to my ears.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

While the thread is about Fulltone pedals, and while some pedals do sound "better" in certain ways with a higher supply voltage, I'll put in a little advisory here and suggest that it may be unwise to power pedals with more than 15vdc unless you KNOW what's inside them. Many pedals can very easily accommodate 18vdc supply voltages and sometimes even higher, but many use CMOS chips for switching or other purposes, and CMOS simply gives up the ghost when powered by more than 15vdc. So check the chips first, before you turn to a higher supply voltage.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

mhammer said:


> While the thread is about Fulltone pedals, and while some pedals do sound "better" in certain ways with a higher supply voltage, I'll put in a little advisory here and suggest that it may be unwise to power pedals with more than 15vdc unless you KNOW what's inside them. Many pedals can very easily accommodate 18vdc supply voltages and sometimes even higher, but many use CMOS chips for switching or other purposes, and CMOS simply gives up the ghost when powered by more than 15vdc. So check the chips first, before you turn to a higher supply voltage.


Absolutely agree. I only did this with Fullers blessing.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

It's official. I missed my FD2 too much and just picked one up off of eBay. I'm curious about the GT-500, though. I almost got one of those instead but decided to stick with what I know due to the mixed reviews. 

Hopefully my new FD2 doesn't get lost in the xmas mail. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Well it's been about 52 days and the seller has just emailed me to say that "Ooops, it looks like the FD2 was lost in the mail...and just came back" - (seller is *blairdrake* in case you happen to be bidding on something of his). Anyways I called BS on that. Haven't heard from him since I sent him a message asking for my money back. Hopefully I'm not out $150 now!

Good news is, I happened to find one in the great white north and it should be here by Friday. Can't wait!!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Did your pedal show ?


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

No. The seller made up excuse after excuse - it was getting pathetic actually. I don't believe he ever sent the pedal in the first place. I made a complaint to eBay and as soon as the 90 day feedback period was up he issued a refund. Luckily, I found another FD2 being sold by a fellow canuck. That one arrived in record time and sounds great!


----------

